
Physijs Jenga - robin_reala
http://chandlerprall.github.io/Physijs/examples/jenga.html
======
anonytrary
This is fun. Initial setup seems to be really slow, along with a 100-200ms
delay on all actions -- my macbook's fan is going nuts. Try hurling a block
into oblivion.

